# Commander Shadowsun (!Anime Version!)



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

One day a dirty thought pop up on my head, what if female Tau has boobs? Impossible! According to Xenology, female Tau has no breast and look exactly like a male Tau.

But Google search proved Xenology wrong otherwise.

This image is heretical, heretical and heretical! Emperor protect me!

Warning! Heretical Material! Warning!


















Warning! Heretical Material! Warning!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Attack of the Hen'Tau... again! What is it with these people?

Well that said... The paint job is good, but the guy needs to work on his free hand, the Tau symbol's lines are a bit shaky, dread to think what he/she was doing while painting that...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Is this your model?

I've seen the sketch quite a few times but i'd only ever seen this conversion: 










It's a very silly concept, but can't knock the decent execution on either model. I'm interested in what the first one is made of, is it a soda pop base?


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I made that. Here's the WIP pic.


















Yes my greenstuff is terribad.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

WTF?! This stuff is messed...
try DeviantArt :laugh:


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

@Mrchaos

I believe you just need to spend a little time getting the surfaces smoother, usual trick is with water and clean flat edge. Or if its already dry, try cleaning it with a modelling knife like you would a Mould line.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> @Mrchaos
> 
> I believe you just need to spend a little time getting the surfaces smoother, usual trick is with water and clean flat edge. Or if its already dry, try cleaning it with a modelling knife like you would a Mould line.


Ok, thanks for the feedback. I need to work more on my GS skill.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

What is it with people and sexy aliens? The work itself is good, but it seems kind of daft, then again it's no dafter than the gay porn show more commonly known as the Catachans. Nice freehand by the way.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Everyone loves sexy aliens. Captain Kirk taught us to.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

DAT HERESY. 

It is why the Imperium is always so angry- they are envious. 

But no really, excellent model. The left leg seems a little rough and uneven, but otherwise it looks fantastic. I'd totally field that to send my opponent into a rage fit.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Varakir said:


> Is this your model?
> 
> I've seen the sketch quite a few times but i'd only ever seen this conversion:
> 
> ...


This one is mine.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I love it! That skin is gorgeous!! What colors did you use? What's the scale? Can you take a pic of it next to some Tau?
Not that you need it, but have some REP!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

That's some pretty good GS-ing and freehanding and hiliarious converting ideas....it's such a male way of thought. lol!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Gareth said:


> This one is mine.


I'm amazed you have the time to do other models besides your 6 billion points of ultramarines :wink:

Kudos on the sculpting, I remember seeing the greens and the end result is great!


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Fucking Soda Pop minis. Hate them so much.


----------

